# Richard Klinger Factory - Sidcup - February 2012



## TimeIsTheEnemy (Feb 23, 2012)

Ahh, a return to the very first site I visited

I thought i'd give my first proper report to a place I already know, that and the fact I have no car and this isn't far from my house....

So let's begin, these pictures all had to be taken on my Galaxy S2 - due to this explore being a last minute decision my camera battery wasn't charged properly beforehand, but I still think they came out pretty well.

So we started off finding a way into the actual site, which proved to be harder than on our previous visits, it was evident that a lot had changed since the last visit and we honestly wasn't sure what to expect after negotiating some steep drops and a lot of fencing 







Soon enough we were greeted with the familiar warehousing of the absolutely massive site and although a few trees had been cut down and unfortunately some new graffiti was in place, everything else was pretty much a trip down memory lane






Thanks to the Selco builders warehouse between the outer buildings and the main factory area, we had to make a sharpish run across the open ground from the warehousing, but thankfully it was a quiet day











We headed into the main building and decided which areas to tackle first, we decided to catch a snap of the main production area and head down into the basement, which we never explored fully in our previous run due to lack of good torchlight






As if the darkness and creepy noises weren't enough, joking around about torture chambers before stumbling across these two objects made us turn our torches as wide beam as they could go before continuing into the depths of the enormous basement.











HOORAY - LIGHT  






Still alive although with my mate a little shaken (Definitely should'nt have mentioned F.E.A.R to him) we emerged and headed to the doorways off of the main production line area - onto the balcony where the big cheese would have watched over the manifacturing of ball bearings.






We then headed up into the office sections of the building where some blinds blowing in the wind managed to stop both of our hearts for a second - this was around the time I was attacked by a pigeon - WHY CANT THEY JUST GO OVER MY HEAD INSTEAD OF STRAIGHT INTO IT? :icon_evil
















After wandering around for a little trying to find a staircase up to the lift machinery - we almost fell down a three story drop - which looked like this from the bottom. Last time we visited the site, these holes were covered by metal sheeting that was most probably either looted or split into fragments and laying under our feet - here was the view from the bottom 






As we continued to ascend the building we finally reached our final photo of the day and then proceeded to poke around the bits that we had visited before to see what had changed







Overall an excellent explore if it wasn't for the entry - but thats all part of it in the end.

I really hope you like the photos and feedback would be appreciated, even though you don't have much to go on with a phone camera 

Note: apologies for the watermarks, they're too big but I didn't really notice until I'd uploaded them 
will remember this for next time.

Also: anybody interested in visiting this place feel free to contact me as I know it pretty much perfectly now, when to put your dust masks on for example


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 24, 2012)

Great photos.


----------



## TimeIsTheEnemy (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks a lot - glad that you thought so even though my phone camera butchered most of the shots


----------

